# BMW Hits the Red Carpet at the World Premiere of Mission: Impossible -Rogue Nation



## imyopusha (Apr 13, 2013)

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to see it this weekend! Moreso, I can't wait to pick up my F80 in a month!


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

MI5 is a great movie, and terrific product placement by BMW. Glad to see a new 6 series in the movie, my baby !!


----------

